# URGENT Birth Certificate query for P.R. Application please help??



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi all
We have finally completed almost all of our P.R Visa application got an appointment with a solicitor tomorrow to certify our documents. Ive just had a last minute panic. We have full birth certificates for our children stating our names, occupationson them etc - as it states. However our birth certificates are just the basics our name, d.o.b., sex. It does not say full certificates for us but would hate to submit everything and that be insufficient. 

Just wondered if anyone out there has submitted theres in the last few months ???

Thanks for any help
Maria


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

m field said:


> Hi all
> We have finally completed almost all of our P.R Visa application got an appointment with a solicitor tomorrow to certify our documents. Ive just had a last minute panic. We have full birth certificates for our children stating our names, occupationson them etc - as it states. However our birth certificates are just the basics our name, d.o.b., sex. It does not say full certificates for us but would hate to submit everything and that be insufficient.
> 
> Just wondered if anyone out there has submitted theres in the last few months ???
> ...


It they are officially issued birth certificates I do not think you will encounter a problem.


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Thankyou i've gone through everything again and think we should be o.k. just want to get it all right first time so we don't have any delays.
Maria


----------



## Caz n Neil (Oct 6, 2010)

We were told by our consultants they had to be full length certs for all! My husband had to apply and pay about £18 i think for a full copy. It did come through pretty quick thoug! Hope it's not too late


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh thanks for that. no we decided to get the police checks done then send it in all together. should have it back in 10 days. will get on to the register office would rather get it right from the start .
Thanks maria


----------

